# Mobile one 0-30 oil



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

I was going to put Mibile one 0-30 oil in my Cruze, asked my Chev service manager and he recomended against it. Ideas?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I would do it. I would like to know why he said not.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Big Tom said:


> I would do it. I would like to know *why he said not*.


...it throws the OLM "off" so it's *%-life *readings will be incorrect


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Because the car is designed to use 5w30 and because there isnt a 0w30 dexos1 product.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

maven said:


> Because the car is designed to use 5w30 and because there isnt a 0w30 dexos1 product.


Good point!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd do it if you're in northern Alaska or the northern Canadian provinces. Otherwise, the dexos1 5w-30 will flow just fine when it's cold out. 

Put quite simply, the differences between a 0w-30 and a 5w-30 are only when it's cold. It's still a 30-weight when the engine's warmed up. 

The service manager said no because it's not dexos1. They don't want to be held responsible if something happens.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Only reason to even think about using 0w30 is if it gets colder than -30C/-20F for extended periods of time. Only then would I use Mobil1 0w30, and Id switch back to 5w30 dexos approved as soon as the temp isnt that cold for extended periods of time


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

sciphi said:


> I'd do it if you're in northern Alaska or the northern Canadian provinces. Otherwise, the dexos1 5w-30 will flow just fine when it's cold out.
> 
> *Put quite simply, the differences between a 0w-30 and a 5w-30 are only when it's cold. It's still a 30-weight when the engine's warmed up. *
> 
> The service manager said no because it's not dexos1. They don't want to be held responsible if something happens.


The bolded part is true. It's the same when it's warmed up. So the ONLY reason to do it would be if you had hard starting. I bet you don't and if you do it would require repair other than changing the oil winter weight. I disagree with recommending to do it if you live in a colder climate unless you have problems starting the engine AND dealer service dept. recommends it.

If your aim is to get better fuel economy then maybe switch to 5W-20 as that will be lighter weight when warmed up. But it's not recommended because the engine will wear faster.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

sedanman said:


> I disagree with recommending to do it if you live in a colder climate unless you have problems starting the engine AND service dealer recommends it.


The owners manual actual recommends using 0w30 in very cold climes. But since there is no dexos 0w30 you need to only run it for the times when its continuously extremely frigid. But an oil pan heater is obviously the better option


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

maven said:


> The owners manual actual recommends using 0w30 in very cold climes. But since there is no dexos 0w30 you need to only run it for the times when its continuously extremely frigid. But an oil pan heater is obviously the better option


That is so cool that they require an oil (0W-30) that does not exist as DEXOS-1! Wonder what my dealer will tell me when I ask for 0W-30???????


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> That is so cool that they require an oil (0W-30) that does not exist as DEXOS-1! Wonder what my dealer will tell me when I ask for 0W-30???????


They dont _*require*_ it......
Its not GMs fault that noone has gotten a 0w30 oil licensed yet.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

maven said:


> They dont _*require*_ it......
> Its not GMs fault that noone has gotten a 0w30 oil licensed yet.


Just if you needed it for really cold weather.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The cold weather in the continental US really isn't an issue for a synthetic 5w-30 motor oil, as most dexos1 oils are. Our northern neighbors might beg to differ, which is why GM allows the use of 0w-30 up there. 

Also, if you're in severe cold without a block or oil pan heater, it's begging for engine trouble. 0w-30 or no 0w-30.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Minus upstate NY in the snow belt/Fort Drum region where temps were constantly around -30F. For my 5-6 years I was there. The lowest point in **** really is frozen. 

And don't get me started on the whole Dexos licensing. It's a scam at its best.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dex-Cool *& *Dexos1 **= GM 'technical' scams*


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

the 0w-30 is meant for more MPG and so states that, it is also claims to be a all season product, it has more additives in it to make up for the weight and claims to meet manufactors warnntee requirements


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

EXPSD said:


> the 0w-30 is meant for more MPG and so states that, it is also claims to be a all season product, it has more additives in it to make up for the weight and claims to meet manufactors warnntee requirements


So, with no DEXOS approved 0W-30, will my dealer use a non-DEXOS 0W-30?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Without knowing more about what bearings/clearances the vehicle is designed for I would go with manufacturers recommendations. There will be next to no tangible gain MPG wise between 0W30 and 5W30. also ANY full synthetic oil exceeds Dexos 1 specifications (certified or not) and last I checked 0w30 was only available in full synthetic. If you don't live somewhere extremely cold there is no benefit to running a 0 weight oil


----------

